# Any slot shows or swap meets in TEXAS???



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

Just curious. I've read post after post about slot related swap meets, shows and other events accross the country, but have yet to see anything in TEXAS. Would anyone in the area be up for such an event? I guess I'm planting a seed, just to see what grows.

Ron Meloni


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Where's Capt Fred? 

Also check out Toy Shop magazine. They have show listings for every state.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

You can also try "Lee's Toy Review", it's mainly die cast & figures but they also list toy shows near the back of the mag.


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

I frequent toy shows in the area quite often, but finding slots at these events is impossible. These statewide collectibles shows are strictly new toys, cards and comics, as well as anime and other action figure type collectibles. I was thinking more along the lines of slot specific gatherings and swap meets. Perhaps it's something to think about organizing? However, I'm afraid I'd be the only one that will attend.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Go for it Ron,

I promise at least my daughter and I would attend! BTW where in Texas are you? We will be hosting the Cow Puddle 500 at my place in August just a simple get to-gther kill a cow and burn it on the grill and see how much red oil we can use up. I know 3 or 4 other guys are pretty much up for the day so we should at least have a decent time..

Dave


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

If there was enough interest, I would help support and sponsor the event.

Dan


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Slotcar shows, races, swap meets, ect....*



dlw said:


> Where's Capt Fred?


I'm always up for some slot car action!

I've had a hard time finding others interested in HO scale here in the Houston area.

I would like to start a local slotcar group for HO scale. I know of the Houston Scale Auto Racing Club, but they only race the larger scale cars. I've visited their track on race night. They're real nice folks, but I just can't see starting over just to get into the larger scale. Others have posted on the HSARC boards, inquiring about interest in HO scale. I made a few replies, but no one ever responded. I ran some slots with Txstreetracer a few times, but I don't see him around here anymore. Last I heard, he was getting out of the HO scale slots. 

I am looking forward to the Cowpuddle 500. :thumbsup: 

Anyone here in the Houston area is welcome to contact me. I would really like to get a little group together and run some cars on the weekends. It would be great to get a little club started.


----------



## Ron Meloni (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Coach, I'm down here in San Antonio. I do have family in Denton, Flower Mound and Las Colinas, so making the trip up for your event shouldn't be a problem at all. However they are all "inlaws", so I shouldn't speak too soon. What type of racing will it be (classes) at the Cowpuddle 500? I would be up for it. I really have 1/43, 1/32 and 1/24 stuff now, but I'm dying to get back in to HO. Here's a link to pics of my garage track. It's a 3-lane layout with roughly 55' of racing, and it's a blast. There are also a couple layouts I'm thinking of making for an HO track. Tell me what you think.

Ron

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=139515


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im in norman oklahoma and i would be able to meet at plano sometime and race with you guys at neils wheels i have been there once and it was a definate blast i loved it i just need a little advance notice so i can plan on it and i have a friend that might make the run with me maybe even two i found a guy that lives right close to me in noble that has a track in his garage too


----------



## Lightningrod (Oct 23, 2005)

I have heard of Neil's Wheels. I always wanted to check it out. They have an HO track?

Do you have to bring your own cars? controllers? 

How much does it cost to race there?


----------

